# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Veliki test dječjih autosjedalica - HAK

## Švedica

U izdanju Hak-ove revije lipanj 2007. br. 145 objavljen je opširan članak o toj temi pa mi se čini da bi bilo dobro to znati...Pogotovo za one koji se dvoume oko kupnje...
Pored svih informacija koje možete naći i na ovom forumu stoji i sljedeće; "Pokazalo se i da ECE-norma ili etiketa pokriva minimum sigurnosti u frontalnom sudaru, ali nipošto nije jamac dobre sjedalice. Ipak, morate znati da najnovije sjedalice nose oznaku ECE-R 44-04. A kako se sa svakom novom generacijom automobila povećava njihova sigurnost, jednako je i s tim proizvodom."

"Cijena nije presudna;
Kvalitetna sjedalica nije nužno ona najskuplja, što je i potvrdio ADAC-ov test, u kojem je prvo mjesto u kategoriji za bebe zauzela sjedalica marke Maxi Cosi Cabriofix, koja se ubraja mđu srednje skupe, iako sjedalica postaje skuplja što je veća. Ovisno o dezenu, platit ćete ju 909-1229 kn."

U testovima se ocjenjuju sljedeće karakteristike;
- sigurnost - zaštita od frontalnog  i bočnog sudara, prilagodba po    veličini djeteta, stabilnost sjedalice, zaštita glave
- lakoća uporabe - mogućnost pogreške, sigurnosno vezanje djeteta, instalcija sjedala, knjižica uputstva
- komfor - potpora nogu, podstava, djetetovo vidno polje
- karakteristike uporabe - čišćenje, kvaliteta

Dosta visoke ocjene dobili su proizvođači Maxi Cosi Cabriofix, Britax Cosytot Isofix, i Recaro Young Profi Plus do 13 kg, zatim Kiddy Infiniti Pro, Maxi Cosi Priorifix, Chicco Key1 Isofix za 9-18 kg, te Romer Kidfix, Maxi Cosi Rodi XR i Romer Kid plus od 15 do 36 kg.

U test su najviše podbacile Jane Matrix Cup do 13 kg, Brio Zento do 25 kg, Chicco Max-3s od 9-36 kg, i Renolux Easy Confort od 15 do 36 kg.

E sad, u tekstu se nigdje ne spominju ostali proizvođači koji su jako popularni na našem tržištu (npr. Graco) pa ne znam da li to znači da su njihovi proizvodi potpuno ispod kriterija, tj. ne znam zašto su ih izostavili u ocjenjivanju?

----------


## Inesica

> E sad, u tekstu se nigdje ne spominju ostali proizvođači koji su jako popularni na našem tržištu (npr. Graco) pa ne znam da li to znači da su njihovi proizvodi potpuno ispod kriterija, tj. ne znam zašto su ih izostavili u ocjenjivanju?


ne znači da su ti proizvodi ispod kriterija  :Wink:  .
da jesu, onda bi to sigurno napisali. to samo zanči da nisu bili na testu ili da nisu stavljeni u članak.
razloge ne znam

----------


## bimba iaia

Baš mi je drago za Chicco   :Grin:  
Evo link od adac testa,već kad HAKov nisam našla.

----------


## Maruška

Čak i u testiranjima ima puno nedorečenosti.
Npr. Jane Matrix je na ADACovom testu testirana kao 'krevetić' a ne kao autosjedalica što sigurno ne daje iste rezultate.

----------


## marena

Negdje sam pročitala da je Romer Kidfix za djecu od 4 god. Moja curica ima 3 g. i 6. mj. i teška je 15 kg. i baš smo zapeli za tu sjedalicu. Mislite li da je mogu uzeti sa sigurnošću već sada?

----------


## Maruška

Koliko ja znam... 
Godine baš i nisu neki pokazatelj za izbor autosjedalice: važno je gledati težinu i visinu djeteta (za bebe i mogućnost samostalnog ustajanja) i kompatibilnost autosjedalice s tvojim autom (sjedala, pojasevi).
Ipak, pričekaj neku 'ovlaštenu' osobu...

----------

